# [SOLVED] First build, no boot no post - and no power to 1 drive?



## paladin2019 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello all, first post here. Seems my problem is fairly common, but I've not seen any solution work yet.

Asus p5n e sli mobo
intel duo 3ghz
2gb corsair ddr2 ram
2x 8800 gts graphics cards
xclio x14 750 psu

Here's the issue - power comes on, fans and HDD come on, but no display on the monitor. No post, nothing, not even a bleep from the mobo.

I've tried running with just mobo, cpu, psu and graphics card. Swapped around the ram sticks and graphics cards, no change. No change or bleeping even when I take all the ram out.

The mobo is on the brass things. I didn't have the 4-pin connector attached at first, but now I do - it comes from the 8-pin connector on the psu and the 8-pin cable at the other end splits into two 4-pin plugs.

One wierd thing is that one dvd drive won't open. It works in my old pc, but it's like no power is getting to it in the new one. I've tried different cables and connectors, they're fine.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## paladin2019 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: First build, no boot no post - and no power to 1 drive?*

Ok, the mysterious drive problem appears to have magically fixed itself... after I unplugged the chassis reset button, of all things! Still no post though.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: First build, no boot no post - and no power to 1 drive?*

where did you place the 4 pin connector?


----------



## paladin2019 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: First build, no boot no post - and no power to 1 drive?*



manic said:


> where did you place the 4 pin connector?


Mobo - Into the white 4-pin hole labelled "ATX12v" or something, on this board it was above and to the left of the cpu. The cable is actually 8-pin but at this end it splits in half to give you two 4-pin connectors. The cable was labelled P4MB.

PSU - into the 8-pin hole.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: First build, no boot no post - and no power to 1 drive?*

Is the main power connector on the board filled? Do you have a 
extra 4 pins that is not covered on the main power connector.
If not ok, if so that needs to be filled. The other 4 pin is for the 
cpu, which should be near the cpu. Are you sure that all brass 
standoffs are accounted for? One stray standoff can cause a short.
If all of that is good have you tried clearing cmos?


----------



## paladin2019 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: First build, no boot no post - and no power to 1 drive?*

The main power connection is filled and the 4-pin near the cpu is connected. I've tried clearing the CMOS, that didn't work either.

There are 6 screw holes in the mobo, and all 6 have their corresponding standoffs and screws in place. I was very careful at that stage of construction because I found it very scary!


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: First build, no boot no post - and no power to 1 drive?*

can you get into bios? You will need to do that in order to set up
your board with the components you have. Usually by tapping the 
delete key or f1, may be different with yours refer to motherboard 
manual.


----------



## paladin2019 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: First build, no boot no post - and no power to 1 drive?*

Nope, can't get into anything. It doesn't even post; there's just nothing on the screen.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: First build, no boot no post - and no power to 1 drive?*

go to the build section of this forum. Look for lindermans bench test
walkthrough. Very good info, a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## paladin2019 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: First build, no boot no post - and no power to 1 drive?*

Some excellent info there, unquestionably. Wish I'd read it before I started really!

Ok, I've actually made signficant progress after emailing tech support at Scan. I had previously cleared the CMOS, but until I got a reply to my email I had no idea that you are supposed to clear the CMOS with nothing at all attached to the mobo except the CPU and its fan!

Unfortunately, this has led to a whole new string of problems. After clearing the CMOS properly I got the post screen and into the bios. Then I tried to install xp, but a few minutes in it froze and I had to switch off. Now I get the opening screen with instructions to press things to enter setup or bios, but I can't get into either! It just keeps showing the ASUS logo.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: First build, no boot no post - and no power to 1 drive?*

You should probably clear cmos again. Go thru bios, and make setting
adjustments. Default settings and optimized settings will not always
work with certain systems. I never use them myself. Asus boards will
by default set your board for Raid. If you are not using raid you need
to disable that. You will also have to set your system up for the 
dual video cards/sli. You will also have to set boot order, I would set
the cdrom drive first, the hdd second, and the floppy for third.
If using sata drives make bios look at the drives as ide, not sata, 
unless you are using a raid array. About all I can think of for now,
use your mobo manual.......


----------



## paladin2019 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: First build, no boot no post - and no power to 1 drive?*

Thanks for your advice and patience manic. I'll bear in mind everything you said above, but meanwhile it seems that leaving the pc overnight has done it the world of good - i powered up to see if the problem was still there and everything booted properly, so xp is going in as I speak!


----------

